

I think I saw this on southpark - blang
http://www.usatoday.com/money/autos/2009-04-06-puma-segway-gm_N.htm

======
asnyder
Is there any reason why one would prefer this over a bicycle? The articles
stipulates that this is a big leg up from bicycle, although it doesn't provide
any support for that claim. I personally don't see how this is any improvement
over a bicycle, except possibly for those with disabilities.

------
smoody
"GM, Segway team up on 200-mpg 2-seater"

Miles per gallon of WHAT exactly? Gallon of electricity?

